# Thanks Leslie & the Forum!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If it wasn't for the forum, I would likely not know Leslie. She is one of the sweetest people I have ever met. For those of you who don't know 2 years ago when I moved to LA and came in with all time high temps (it was like 113 the day we moved in to a mountain house with no air) and woke up with the home covered in ants- that area, you have to spray monthly or if you leave a water dish down, your house is covered! Leslie and her husband saw my post and drove an hour, came over with spray and fans and hiked down 5 flights of stairs (mountain house!) even after her DH just had knee surgery and really saved me from a horrible move! And we only talked a few times through pms!

Well speed up to almost 2 years later, I was going out to LA for a non fun event right after finals and I was stressed to the max and was losing my mind at that point. Leslie and her husband set me up in their cool motor home (I now want one of these!) And I have to say, Tori made my trip. As soon as I walked in she cried and did RLHs, I was back! She didn't forget me and I haven't seen her in a year! She was super excited, I immediately forgot everything else going on in my life and lived in the moment with her. It was so great to see all of them.

To share with you, I only had my little camera and unfortunately I wasn't there long enough. But all my Tori pics were little black blobs- she is all coat and so little, I can truly see how Leslie has to take 100 Tori pics to get a good one. But I did some video of her cute tricks and if you listen to the first part, it is Tori's squealing even after I was there for an hour or so! And I just have to share, the little baby Tommy that almost made me say baby instead of puppy!!!  Leslie's youngest grandson is even cuter in person. He is as innocent and sweet as he looks and just gorgeous skin and best of all, he is an :angel:

Leslie- thanks so much for having me and I hope next time it is a better trip and we have longer time together!

Everyone else- I hope you are fortunate enough to make a friend like Leslie through the forum!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda, that is so sweet. Very fun video!! Tori looks just precious - how much does she weigh?

Leslie you are just a jewel!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww Tori is one talented little girl! I'll bet you were thrilled that she remembered you. 
Leslie, that baby is just precious. 
Amanda, I found my dream motorhome. You and Jim need one of these and you need to drive it to CA.

http://veranda.countrycoach.com/

Of course, for 700K and up I'd have to win the lottery but imagine at a push of a button having a veranda for the dogs to play on.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Loved the video. Tory is great! What a well trained little girl. 

I'm amazed at the level of friendships forged within this group of special people.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That was so adorable. I don't know who had the cutest squeals, you or Tori!
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great story, good friends are hard to find. Tori is a real showman very talented. I loved the video.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Tori is so talented. I loved seeing her on video. Leslie - Your Grandson is beautiful. Thanks for posting the video Amanda.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great video! Tori has skills, doesn't she? And she's gorgeous...I love her coat.

That's great about your friendship...there's not much better in life than a good friend


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww that is so sweet, Tori is such a talented cute little girl.

I love how this forum has brought such great friendships to so many.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
Thank you for sharing the videos and the pictures what a wonderful thing that you both got to be friends.

And Leslie....Lucky, lucky you with Tori being such a smart good girl and that grandbaby!!! Oh....he is so beautiful, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a nice story...and what an adorable baby. And of course Tori is just the sweetest little thing. I enjoyed watching the video.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful grandson, adorable Tori, and wonderful friendship. Thanks for sharing . . . wasn't sure at times which sounds were Amanda and which were Tori! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Thank you for posting those. Wasn't it great to see how Tori remembered you and was "over the moon" excited to see you? I loved it!!! You know our friendship is so very special to me. I would have never guessed I could find such a great friend, on the internet of all places! :ranger: You're the best! :hug: We were as excited as Tori to have you stay with us :whoo: I wouldn't have had it any other way. Here's a few of the hoto: I took showing the "mutual admiration club" that's formed between you and Tori :biggrin1:





































One thing I've learned over the past few years of being part of this wonderful forum is the folks here are not just average folks. I'm completely convinced the people who choose to own Havanese are an amazing "breed" themselves.

As for Tori's performing, I owe it all to, who else but Amanda! She's the one who showed me how easy it is to train her. I'd never trained a dog before in my life (except to go potty outside ) I never thought I could do it. But, Amanda knew differently, as you can see!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Did Amanda show up at your house with chicken in her pocket like she did at mine???
:laugh:

Looks like you guys had fun, Tori is so pretty and your little grandson is adorable. This forum is full of such special people, looks like Leslie sure is one of them! (You are too Amanda!)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leslie - How much does Tori weigh?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Leslie - How much does Tori weigh?


She "floats" between 7-7.5 lbs. and she's just shy of 9 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! Me and Tori! That was the kisses night. And like kisses from Dash, kisses from Tori are special cause not everyone gets them


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't realize from her pictures that she's so tiny. Such a cutie. I thought she was the same size as Izzy, 12 lbs.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww...Tori is such a little bundle of cuteness.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tori is such a sweet, tiny black blob! Love her!  A couple of times, you just see her pink tongue among all that dark hair. lol Sammy makes that same excited squeal and it's hysterical! Ricky has never squealed. Funny how that is.

How wonderful that you've become such great friends. Amanda, I remember very well that horrible time you had with the ants, having only just moved in. Has it already been 2 years??!! It was amazing to see how generous and helpful Leslie and her hubby were and as we also got to know the both of you, it wasn't at all surprising. You've got big hearts! 

Thank you for the video and pictures, ladies. They're heart warming. That grandbaby of yours Leslie is an angel!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the pictures of Amanda and Tori! The first one is my favorite, isn't it neat that Tori remembers Amanda.

Leslie, thanks for posting the pictures...and yes Havanese people are special people with special dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a darling video you shot Amanda, thank you for sharing it. I so hope you move back to Ca and think there will be an empty spot in both yours and Leslie's (and Tori's) heart until you're living closer. I still remember when Leslie said she and hubby were going to go over and help you when you first moved and watched an amazing friendship blossom. :hug:
Leslie you've done such a beautiful job with Tori. I still say you two can talk to each other! It's the same way with both girls Bandit had and my daughter has the other girl. 
Amanda, here's hoping you can get on a lane: soon and get back to Ca!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> I didn't realize from her pictures that she's so tiny. Such a cutie. I thought she was the same size as Izzy, 12 lbs.


Bandit had small girls and the boys were larger. Austin may be on the smaller side.....Catherine? Shoot I lose track. The other girl she had is Tori's size also


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kisses to Tori, I enjoyed this video - thanks for posting!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Tori is such a smart girl. Great video, also great pictures of your grandchild.


----------

